# Anyone heard of Iseki/Porsche tractor TB series?



## Mikewg (Aug 22, 2020)

Hi guys,

I’m restoring an Iseki TB17.
It was a Porsche designed tractor from the 60s manufactured in japan by Iseki.

air cooled engine

the TB series think included similar styled TB20, TB23 (all air cooled) as well as the more modern looking Styled TB1700, TB2300 vehicles that shared same mechanics

I can’t find ANY manuals of any kind on Iseki Tb series 

if anyone had any info/advice or better yet a manual for it i would really appreciate it!!


----------



## Mikewg (Aug 22, 2020)

Iseki renamed it the TB1700 and with a more modern bodywork sold it outside of japan


----------

